# Creekside Kennels Texas Warning



## VizslaScott (Sep 27, 2017)

I just want to put a warning out there about Creekside Kennels in Texas. Please refrain from doing any business with this breeder. The woman who runs it is completely unprofessional. She ignores countless attempts at communicating. I have called, texted, and Emailed and she does not return any of them in a decent amount of time if at all. When she does respond she always has some excuse on why she can't respond or tells you she will respond later. She doesn't respond later. The only redeeming quality I can say about the breeder is she did refund my deposit when asked. If anyone wants more specific details you can DM me. I don't really want to write a play by play here. I just want some forum presence about this breeder so others don't' fall victim. There are more victims than myself just so you know. 

So back to the drawing board of looking for a new Vizsla pup. 

Thanks for the help on my previous posts and hope you all are doing well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know it has happened to forum members in the past. So I'm approving the above post.


----------



## Bourland (May 24, 2017)

Look at Bravo Vizslas in Livingston. Julie LaRue is a great gal and breeds some nice dogs. In fact she just had another litter a few weeks ago. We got our V from her and have zero regrets. She was more than willing to let us speak to any of her prior owners and was overall a great help. Our pup is 8 months next week and he LOVES birds. 
Best of luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bourland said:


> Look at Bravo Vizslas in Livingston. Julie LaRue is a great gal and breeds some nice dogs. In fact she just had another litter a few weeks ago. We got our V from her and have zero regrets. She was more than willing to let us speak to any of her prior owners and was overall a great help. Our pup is 8 months next week and he LOVES birds.
> Best of luck!


2X
I could not agree more.
Julie, and her dogs are excellent.


----------



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

Same thing happened to us. After waiting for so long the due date came and went with lots of excuses until I demanded an explanation. It was heartbreaking and I wish I could have found more negative information about this breeder before I got involved with her. It’s crazy what people will do to other people. I never figured out her MO, because it seems like everyone gets their deposit back...just no puppy


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

I know that Jamball Viszla in Brooksville, Kentucky is getting ready to give birth to a new litter of puppies. I have checked out their website, and they seem to be legitimate breeders. I am receiving a puppy from Nashville Viszla in 3 weeks, otherwise I would recommend them. Go on facebook and check out their facebook page. Also, check out Valley Creek Viszla. I have been looking over their page, and i've been super impressed by them as well. Best of Luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

TennesseeJed said:


> I know that Jamball Viszla in Brooksville, Kentucky is getting ready to give birth to a new litter of puppies. I have checked out their website, and they seem to be legitimate breeders. I am receiving a puppy from Nashville Viszla in 3 weeks, otherwise I would recommend them. Go on facebook and check out their facebook page. Also, check out Valley Creek Viszla. I have been looking over their page, and i've been super impressed by them as well. Best of Luck!


Maybe a little more homework needs to be done, on one of those breeders.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

I got my pup from Mehagian Vizslas out of Phoenix, Arizona. She's been involved with the breed for over 50 years and can tell you anything you need to know about Vizslas, her breeding stock/pets, her awards, championships, honors, accolades, etc. She is a Breeder of Merit with AKC and Registry of Merit with the Vizsla Club of America. She has a mix of dogs from Champions in various disciplines, Master Hunters as well as Versatility titles like Conformation and Obedience. She's very specific with how she breeds based on the needs of the upcoming owners. For example, if she has a lot of folks wanting a hunting companion, she'll breed for that so that the pups excel in the area their new owners want. She also co-owns dogs with other breeders to increase her breeding stock. Additionally, she will sometimes choose dogs from some of the best breeders around to better the breed. 

If that's not impressive enough, she's one of the nicest people I've met. So much so that I had a couple of other breeders that I was impressed with and I was in the process of choosing who I was going to go with before I was introduced to her. Mrs. Mehagian blew them out of the water. I was instantly impressed. I sent my deposit the next day and was lucky enough to get a male from her upcoming litter. He's now a happy, ornery, and mischievous 10-week old pup in his new home here in the great country of Texas!

www.MehagianVizslas.com


----------



## jedi one (Mar 2, 2014)

I’m sorry to hear that members have had trouble with Creekside Kennels in Texas. Our six-year old male came from a Nador/Faith litter of eight back in Dec 2011. I was unfamiliar with the process of the “pick day” selection process so a couple months after placing a deposit, I went to a pick day for another litter. It made all the difference in communications with the owners and they were able to help fulfill our desire for a particular temperament of Vizsla and we have been entirely satisfied. He’s been very healthy and everything we had hoped for. And now we have three grandchildren and he has become their constant companion/guard whenever they are with us.


----------



## VizslaOliver (Apr 4, 2018)

I randomly ran across this thread when I was searching for the Creekside Kennels website and would love to weigh in on about my interactions with Lynette, which have been extremely positive. We received our vizsla, Oliver, from Creekside Kennels in the May 2014 litter, his parents being Redd & Cami. We were on her waiting list for over a year and I would touch base with her every so often regarding updates. She would always respond to my emails within a few days. Since we got Oliver, we have periodically emailed her or called her with questions. Sometimes I have to follow up more that once when I don’t receive a response for several days, but she always ends up getting in touch with me and always has the answer. I don’t believe this is her full time job and she also has children. 

Now about Oliver, he is an incredible dog with an amazing temperament. He is extremely active, but very friendly and gentle. He is absolutely wonderful with our 1 year-old son and we could not be happier. We live in Austin where there are lots of V’s and he is constantly receiving compliments about how sweet and handsome he is. So be persistence with Creekside Kennels. I can promise that you will end up with a wonderful vizsla.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone complain, about the dogs they have gotten in past years from her. 
The complaints are how thing's are handled, once people put down a deposit. Lack of communication, and more lost litters than I've seen from any other breeder. It's been happening more, and more over the last 3 years. 
When someone ran into this problem last year, I referred them to Bravo vizsla. 
They said the communication was like night, and day. They were extremely happy with the new breeder, and the knowledge she was willing to share. 

Maybe it's the difference between someone selling pups as a side business.
And someone that is very active in the vizsla community, with their dogs.


----------



## spygirlone (12 mo ago)

VizslaScott said:


> I just want to put a warning out there about Creekside Kennels in Texas. Please refrain from doing any business with this breeder. The woman who runs it is completely unprofessional. She ignores countless attempts at communicating. I have called, texted, and Emailed and she does not return any of them in a decent amount of time if at all. When she does respond she always has some excuse on why she can't respond or tells you she will respond later. She doesn't respond later. The only redeeming quality I can say about the breeder is she did refund my deposit when asked. If anyone wants more specific details you can DM me. I don't really want to write a play by play here. I just want some forum presence about this breeder so others don't' fall victim. There are more victims than myself just so you know.
> 
> So back to the drawing board of looking for a new Vizsla pup.
> 
> Thanks for the help on my previous posts and hope you all are doing well.





VizslaScott said:


> I just want to put a warning out there about Creekside Kennels in Texas. Please refrain from doing any business with this breeder. The woman who runs it is completely unprofessional. She ignores countless attempts at communicating. I have called, texted, and Emailed and she does not return any of them in a decent amount of time if at all. When she does respond she always has some excuse on why she can't respond or tells you she will respond later. She doesn't respond later. The only redeeming quality I can say about the breeder is she did refund my deposit when asked. If anyone wants more specific details you can DM me. I don't really want to write a play by play here. I just want some forum presence about this breeder so others don't' fall victim. There are more victims than myself just so you know.
> 
> So back to the drawing board of looking for a new Vizsla pup.
> 
> Thanks for the help on my previous posts and hope you all are doing well.


We have always had a great experience with Creekside. She hasn't breed dogs in quite a few years. We got our first boy in 2008 parents are Redd and Daisy. Our second boy in 2010 same parents. Both great hunters. You may see them on her website that hasn't been updated in some time.


----------



## Rhiannon19 (9 mo ago)

VizslaScott said:


> I just want to put a warning out there about Creekside Kennels in Texas. Please refrain from doing any business with this breeder. The woman who runs it is completely unprofessional. She ignores countless attempts at communicating. I have called, texted, and Emailed and she does not return any of them in a decent amount of time if at all. When she does respond she always has some excuse on why she can't respond or tells you she will respond later. She doesn't respond later. The only redeeming quality I can say about the breeder is she did refund my deposit when asked. If anyone wants more specific details you can DM me. I don't really want to write a play by play here. I just want some forum presence about this breeder so others don't' fall victim. There are more victims than myself just so you know.
> 
> So back to the drawing board of looking for a new Vizsla pup.
> 
> Thanks for the help on my previous posts and hope you all are doing well.


Have you tried looking at breeder recommendations through vizsla club of America? Your local viz whizz may have recommendations too. Then I’d research the above recommendations. Sorry I don’t live closer.


----------

